
Ask HN: Where do you buy your laptop replacement battery from? - kapkapkap
It seems that it is near impossible to tell if aftermarket ones are descent quality, and that ebay and amazon are filled with loads of fakes&#x2F;knockoffs claiming to be OEM.
======
nanis
For the ancient Lenovo N100 3000[1] I still use, I have bought three extended
capacity replacement batteries on Amazon. I have been using the current one
for 18 months with no perceptible degradation. The one before that lasted
almost five years. Both AGPtek brand, sold by different sellers. So, that is a
brand with which I have some positive experience. If they make a replacement
battery for your laptop, it might be worth giving it a shot especially since
they are not expensive.

[1]: [https://www.nu42.com/2015/10/laptop-disaster-recovery-
brain-...](https://www.nu42.com/2015/10/laptop-disaster-recovery-brain-
transplant.html)

~~~
DiabloD3
Remember to charge your spares periodically, else they will go perma-dead.

------
DiabloD3
Most people here own Apple MBPs... which means schlepping it back to an Apple
store and having them do it.

